# Which year Model S started to have autopilot?



## Astroprojector (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello,

I have a reservation fro Model 3, but it just got bumped to Late 2018. I am thinking for getting used model S. Currently most used model S are 2013 and 2014. I want to get one with Autopilot feature.

Can someone tell me when which year Model S received Autopilot feature?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S#Autopilot is pretty accurate


----------



## Bobby Garrity (Jan 22, 2017)

Also, if you're buying on Tesla's website, it will tell you if the car has Autopilot Hardware and/or Software.


----------



## Flatsix911 (Dec 30, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S#Autopilot is pretty accurate


*Beginning in September 2014, Model S vehicles come equipped with a camera (supplied by Mobileye) mounted at the top of the windshield, forward-looking radar* (supplied by Bosch)in the lower grille, and ultrasonic acoustic location sensors in the front and rear bumpers that provide a 360-degree buffer zone around the car. This equipment allows Model S to detect road signs, lane markings, obstacles, and other vehicles. In addition to adaptive cruise control and lane departure warning, a "Tech Package", together known as Autopilot, option enables semi-autonomous drive and parking capabilities. *All Model S cars sold since October 2014 have the option to enable Autopilot, which allows limited hands-free driving*.


----------

